# GPU with Low Power Consumption, budget 15K



## chris (Mar 21, 2014)

*1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)*
Ans: CoolerMaster RS-650-PCAR-E3 (650 Watts)

*2. What is your budget?*
Ans: 15k

*3. Which resolution will you game at?*
Ans: 1920x1080 (this is default resolution for my monitor benq v2410, games use this, not set by me)

*4. What are your current computer specifications?*
Ans:

Intel Core i7 950 Processor
Corsair DDR-III Memory 2GB With Heat Sink * 3 = 6 GB
Asus Motherboard X58 Sabertooth
HDD: 2 * 2 TB WD Green. 1 * 1 TB Seagate.
UPS: APC SUA 1000 UXI Battery: Exide 6 EL 100 (2 numbers)
----------

Currently using graphics card

*sapphire hd 5670 512mb gddr5 pcie vga*

It works fine for most games, including Battlefield 3. But BF4 and COD Ghosts have bad graphics. So thinking of upgrading my GPU.

*Power Consumption*

I want to keep power usage low because


 My PC is on most of the time
 This is my work PC, so i don't want a GPU that use up lot of electricity when i am not playing any games.
 At area, power cuts are frequent. With current setup, my UPS can provide me 10+ hours of backup, at times i need this.
 Keep electricity bill low (if possible)

I considered HD 7770, but it is little outdated now ? I am happy to see GTX 750, but it is new GPU, not much market tested, worth buying it ?

I think i can go with a GPU with low power usage while not playing (some thing like my HD 5670), use up more while playing, so i can stop playing when i am on UPS, currently i play TF2 at times even when i am on UPS with out any problem.

All suggestions are welcome, thanks in advance


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 21, 2014)

1. It's GPU, not GUP 
2. I doubt your smps can handle cards in the <15k market. If you can , get the Antec VP450P. But wait for other members views on that.
3. Reg. the GPU, since your budget is 15k get the GTX 660 @ 13.5k. Get the smps with the rest money.

Shiva


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2014)

Whichever GPU you get don't forget to mention the power consumption details here.
Your rig is ideal with mine  Other than the GPU.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 21, 2014)

What's your rig??

Shiva


----------



## chris (Mar 22, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> 1. It's GPU, not GUP



Asked a MOD to change it 



shivakanth.sujit said:


> 2. I doubt your smps can handle cards in the <15k market. If you can , get the Antec VP450P. But wait for other members views on that.



Lets see what others say.. If needed i can get SMPS upgrade too. When i buy this PC, i got an AUSU power supply. It had a short cable length, don't reach motherboard power connector when assembled, had to get Coolmaster power supply.




shivakanth.sujit said:


> 3. Reg. the GPU, since your budget is 15k get the GTX 660 @ 13.5k. Get the smps with the rest money.



Thanks for the suggestion. I will google power consumption for this GPU. I don't want one that will eat lot of power while i am not playing games and reduce my UPS backup time. No plan to upgrade UPS again now 




whatthefrak said:


> Whichever GPU you get don't forget to mention the power consumption details here.
> Your rig is ideal with mine  Other than the GPU.



I forget to mention my HDD details, i will update first thread. 2 *  2 TB WD Green + 1 TB Seagate.



shivakanth.sujit said:


> What's your rig??



It is assembled. Configuration listed in first post.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 22, 2014)

AUSU smps?? What is that??

Shiva


----------



## chris (Mar 22, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> AUSU smps?? What is that??
> 
> Shiva



Sorry, it was not ASUS.



> Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W SMPS



This was the SMPS i purchased. I can't get the cable reach mother board connector, so had to first make a extension cable from an old SMPS. Then my PC started rebooting (this SMPS can't handle my PC load). Then got CoolerMaster.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 23, 2014)

@op if you are on strict budget get Sapphire r9 270x ~ 15K, if you can add another 5K then get GTX 760~20K.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 23, 2014)

Your PSU is actually a Seventeam manufactured 450w unit with some upgraded internals and a fake rating from Cooler Master.
It is advisable to get a GPU with a TDP of not more than 100 watts i.e. if you want to keep using the PSU.
As such, get the GTX 750Ti for around 12k.

I'd also recommend you to get Seasonic Eco 600 watts PSU for 4.3K
its a solid PSU, with quality internals, great efficiency an actually does deliver 600watts.
you can use any card within a TDP of 250-300watts on this PSU.


----------



## chris (Mar 26, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> I'd also recommend you to get Seasonic Eco 600 watts PSU for 4.3K
> its a solid PSU, with quality internals, great efficiency an actually does deliver 600watts.
> you can use any card within a TDP of 250-300watts on this PSU.



I will look into getting this PSU. I am not sure if this available locally at Kochi, Kerala. Flipkart Seller Overclockerszone do not ship to my area.  Overclockers Zone (Overclockerszone)  is the only relater listed on  seasonic web site. Since they don't even ship to my area, i think  warranty can be a problem. I need to see if any local sellers sell/handle this product. Any other PSU suggestions ?

I was going through this months digit GPU comparison. Galaxy and XFX offers Life time warranty. If this is real, why anyone will go for graphics card with 2 or 3 year warranty ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2014)

Get these:

1) Antec VP450P -2800,
2) Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB -11800.
TOTAL -14600.

Both prices are from flipkart.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 26, 2014)

chris said:


> I will look into getting this PSU. I am not sure if this available locally at Kochi, Kerala. Flipkart Seller Overclockerszone do not ship to my area.  Overclockers Zone (Overclockerszone)  is the only relater listed on  seasonic web site. Since they don't even ship to my area, i think  warranty can be a problem. I need to see if any local sellers sell/handle this product. Any other PSU suggestions ?
> 
> I was going through this months digit GPU comparison. Galaxy and XFX offers Life time warranty. If this is real, why anyone will go for graphics card with 2 or 3 year warranty ?



the psu is available from ITdepot snapdeal amazon and other sites
Buy Online Seasonic Eco Series 600W Power Supply (SS-600BT) in india
Seasonic Eco Series 600W Power Supply - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
Seasonic ECO 600 600 Watts PSU Price: Buy Seasonic ECO 600 600 Watts PSU Online in India - Infibeam.com
SEASONIC ECO SERIES 600W POWER SUPPLY W: Amazon.in: Electronics

You should call up Tirupati Ent and ask about the warranty and retailer problem


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2014)

chris said:


> I will look into getting this PSU. I am not sure if this available locally at Kochi, Kerala. Flipkart Seller Overclockerszone do not ship to my area.  Overclockers Zone (Overclockerszone)  is the only relater listed on  seasonic web site. Since they don't even ship to my area, i think  warranty can be a problem. I need to see if any local sellers sell/handle this product. Any other PSU suggestions ?
> 
> I was going through this months digit GPU comparison. Galaxy and XFX offers Life time warranty. If this is real, why anyone will go for graphics card with 2 or 3 year warranty ?



XFX's life time warranty ?  well just go to Rashi and confirm with them first. Generally I don't suggest getting XFX gpus unless you have to


----------



## chris (Mar 28, 2014)

topgear said:


> XFX's life time warranty ?  well just go to Rashi and confirm with them first. Generally I don't suggest getting XFX gpus unless you have to



This months ThinkDigit (March 2014 Page 80) have an article on best graphics card to buy.



> XFX R 7 240
> XFX R7 260X
> XFX R9 280X



Are selected as Best buy for March 2014 by Digit.

*img290.imagevenue.com/loc517/th_960926164_td_2014_march_122_517lo.jpg          
Page 2


*img192.imagevenue.com/loc340/th_961109448_td_2014_march_2_122_340lo.jpg 	     

It list both XFX and Galaxy cards with lifetime warranty. Digit Graphics card gurus going wrong ?

I googled for these GPU, none of them listed with lifetime in indian sellers. Most 3 years (5 year for XFX with online registration).  I prefer a card with more warranty, so i can sell old when i get new card.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 28, 2014)

chris said:


> This months ThinkDigit (March 2014 Page 80) have an article on best graphics card to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'd say that I stopped reading Digit Magazines 6 years ago, but I didn't stop browsing the Digit forums (If you get what I mean).


----------



## chris (Mar 28, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> Well I'd say that I stopped reading Digit Magazines 6 years ago, but I didn't stop browsing the Digit forums (If you get what I mean).



Thank you for the info. Look like Digit Editors need to go through forums before awarding best buy awards.


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2014)

chris said:


> This months ThinkDigit (March 2014 Page 80) have an article on best graphics card to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The meaning of lifetime warranty may vary depending upon manufacturer. The only manufacturer that honours this so far AFAIK is EVGA.
BTW, cards with more warranty may not be always good as you never know how may people associated with RMA may handle warranty claims when you need it.


----------

